# Does VPX Hemogex Work?



## LilDiezel (May 13, 2005)

I was reading about this Hemogex from VPX and was wondering if it works.  The stuff is $109.95 for 20 vials,  I was thinking on buying it but because of the price I wanna know If it really works.  Thanks


----------



## Milkyway777 (May 13, 2005)

HGH huh?  Well I dont know if that one works or not, but I personally use 
Sytropin.  http://www.sytropin.com/


----------



## redspy (May 13, 2005)

Milkyway777 said:
			
		

> HGH huh? Well I dont know if that one works or not, but I personally use
> Sytropin. http://www.sytropin.com/


I can tell you right now it doesn't work.  Save your money.  If you truly want to increase HGH levels you'll need to inject it.


----------



## Arnold (May 13, 2005)

Milkyway777 said:
			
		

> Well I dont know if that one works or not, but I personally use
> Sytropin.  http://www.sytropin.com/



and what does it do for you?


----------



## LilDiezel (May 14, 2005)

*Does  it work?*



			
				Milkyway777 said:
			
		

> HGH huh?  Well I dont know if that one works or not, but I personally use
> Sytropin.  http://www.sytropin.com/


Do you grow muscle with it?


----------



## Milkyway777 (May 14, 2005)

Its an HGH releaser.  Well as far as muscle growth I doubt it does too much but it does give me quite a bit more energy throughout the day esspecially in the mornings.


----------



## Milkyway777 (May 14, 2005)

in sum it just gets your body to releaser more HGH.


----------

